# Selling tea



## Tatlers Tea (Jan 16, 2013)

I am setting up a company which imports Cylon tea from a friends plantation in Sri Lanka to the uk. I will be importing the highest quality tea I can get and hoping to sell under my own name Tatlers Tea. My question is, are there regulations with selling tea as it is a consumable product? Do I require a licence?

Has anyone else on this forum set up a company selling tea?

Many thanks, Richard.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting question.... I would think basic food hygiene cert if repacking. Are there no tea forums? Local environmental health may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are very few Tea Forums on the web

We researched this market when starting Coffee Forums UK (and have teaforums.co.uk pointing here as there is no traffic for a tea forum itself)

Richard, welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I'd be happy to expand a tea forum here if there is demand


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatlers Tea said:


> I am setting up a company which imports Cylon tea from a friends plantation in Sri Lanka to the uk. I will be importing the highest quality tea I can get and hoping to sell under my own name Tatlers Tea. My question is, are there regulations with selling tea as it is a consumable product? Do I require a licence?
> 
> Has anyone else on this forum set up a company selling tea?
> 
> Many thanks, Richard.


Regulations and taxes differs from country to country. As far as UK is concerned, I'm sure there is no regulations in terms of import/export duties


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There are very few Tea Forums on the web
> 
> We researched this market when starting Coffee Forums UK (and have teaforums.co.uk pointing here as there is no traffic for a tea forum itself)
> 
> ...


Glenn, A Tea forum is required. It depends on the number of active tea enthusiasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

guyfromdarjeeling said:


> Glenn, A Tea forum is required. It depends on the number of active tea enthusiasts.


If you sponsor the site , he might consider it , instead of putting free links on here against the members wishes .........


----------

